# Simple answer yes or no



## Jody Hawk (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm just curious. He's gobbling his brains out but he's 200 yards across the property line. If the situation was right, would you cross the line? Tell the truth, this is a private poll.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 23, 2011)

I voted no.  But if I'm totally honest...


If I've worked a bird all morning and he ends up ten feet on your side of a line....he's probably gobbled his last.  Just total honesty.  I'll do everything I can to get him across.  But I'm not gonna let the hammer down just because some random tree has a posted sign on it.


----------



## 3chunter (Feb 23, 2011)

We turkey hunters are a bunch of gosh dang trespassers!  If the situation is right....well......


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

I absolutely would not....

I've had property where we experienced issues with poaching and trespassers and it's a very frustrating situation. 

Trespassing/ with the intent or successful poaching is theft at it's core definition in my book not to mention a complete disrespect for someone esle's property and the law.

I don't need one that bad.

Now I will back up off the line and try and call him across in a heartbeat....

Seriously I'm a believer in the karma thing........with my luck I'd cross the line, fall across the ditch, break my arm and get bit in the face by a water moccasian and the landowner would find me and take my Benelli, vest and calls and leave me to the buzzards and then my name would show up in the 

"Hall of Shame"

I'd go for the 10 yard "Easement" thing as the surveyor could be off by that much...but



Seriously........ for those of you who have properties and would do this...you should never complain about folks slipping in on your land

It's great that folks are honest about this but so far this is the biggest surprise of poll results I've seen here

Excuse me for such a strong opinion on this but ya'll can tell me where I'm wrong


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 23, 2011)

Would you? or HAVE you?


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 23, 2011)

Those birds will make you do crazy things


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 23, 2011)

No. Had birds just like that same situation last year. Could have killed them many times.


----------



## decoyed (Feb 23, 2011)

not a chance


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 23, 2011)

nope and if you voted yes, then you are sorry.


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Would you? or HAVE you?



On this one...yes...when I was younger and apparently didn't think things thru I crossed over from a Georgia Kraft tract to a remote tract of St Regis property...back then it was a simple matter of getting a free permit from St Regis but wrong is wrong.....I've never gone onto someone else 's lease.

I did alot of dumb stuff when I was younger


----------



## ehunt (Feb 23, 2011)

200 yards no.......20 yards- make the grease hot-dead bird


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

If he is on posted property , no. If he is on land no one hunts and I know the landowner and don't think he would mind, yes.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 23, 2011)

for you guys that would do this, what would you do if you caught someone who poached one on your side of the property?


----------



## bangbird (Feb 23, 2011)

jmharris23 said:


> Those birds will make you do crazy things



This...


----------



## gregg (Feb 23, 2011)

No way........ I was with a "friend" once who did just that, he got nabbed by the law and had to go through all kinds of hoops to get that behind him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 23, 2011)

for me, if i can't get that bird to cross the line, then the bird won and i will hunt him another day.  pretty sad to see that almost 40% would poach a turkey.


----------



## wmahunter (Feb 23, 2011)

No, but I have crossed the fence to hide from view while I slipped closer to a field bird before setting up back on my side of the fence to call. Neighbor is OK with this but I would never shoot or hunt on his side.

This poll surprises me too. Almost makes me think a bunch of deer hunters are responding rather than turkey hunters. 


.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 23, 2011)

Twenty- five years ago before so many people started hunting and I was in pretty good shape (could run).... YES.

Today...NO. Maturity and having people do this to me has caused me to look at things in a whole new perpective. A buddy and me were the cause of two guys being listed in that "Hall of Shame".


----------



## fredw (Feb 23, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> This poll surprises me too. Almost makes me think a bunch of deer hunters are responding rather than turkey hunters.
> 
> 
> .


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## pnome (Feb 23, 2011)

200 yards?  No.  But if he's right on the line + or - a few feet I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> I absolutely would not....
> 
> I've had property where we experienced issues with poaching and trespassers and it's a very frustrating situation.



But what if the neighbors don't care, or they slip across your lines and hunt all the time anyway.

I've got a lease where the neighbors dog hunt, and they regularly push their dogs through our lease and set up their stands accordingly.  They also will come across and even set up decoys during turkey season well off the line (a couple hundred yards at least) on our side.

So, in this situation, the situation is right, and I don't mind following their lead.


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

hawglips said:


> But what if the neighbors don't care, or they slip across your lines and hunt all the time anyway.
> 
> I've got a lease where the neighbors dog hunt, and they regularly push their dogs through our lease and set up their stands accordingly.  They also will come across and even set up decoys during turkey season well off the line (a couple hundred yards at least) on our side.
> 
> So, in this situation, the situation is right, and I don't mind following their lead.





If the neighbors don't care then it's not trespassing or at least a situation where you're going against someone else's wishes or a disrespect of them and the law.

In regards to others that border your property that cross over or  seem to have a disregard for the lines...out side of trying to do something to stop the habitual trespassing.....I'd  just say who could blame you?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure. All immediate neighbors don't turkey hunt and don't care if I do. Anywhere past their property I wouldn't unless I had permission. I usually don't have a need to cross the lines that I have permission on though. Plenty of our own land available with turkeys.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

Voted no. The property line is the property line. Unless you have permission to hunt that property if you  cross YOU ARE TRESPASSING and BREAKING THE LAW. 

Not pointing fingers at anyone but to justifying tresspassing is doing nothing but adding fuel to the anti-hunting movement and putting hunters in a bad light.


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 23, 2011)

No I will not cross over the line , but I will do my best to get the bird on my side.


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> for me, if i can't get that bird to cross the line, then the bird won and i will hunt him another day.  pretty sad to see that almost 40% would poach a turkey.




says it all......

a ten foot poacher is the same as a 100 yard poacher....

  troy


----------



## GAGE (Feb 23, 2011)

10 feet or 100 yards,  it is still trespassing,  I just do not get it. 

Look at me and this big gobbler,  all I had to do was cross over some posted land, and he came right to my calling...what a great hunt.

What is the point of the 50 plus posted signs, 3 gates, and roll of fencing/barbwire that we are going to put up on Sunday?


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> for me, if i can't get that bird to cross the line, then the bird won and i will hunt him another day.  pretty sad to see that almost 40% would poach a turkey.






dtala said:


> says it all......
> 
> a ten foot poacher is the same as a 100 yard poacher....
> 
> troy



Ditto.


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

stunned at 42 percent  stats here but at least  we are 100 percent truthful


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> stunned at 42 percent  stats here....



So am I.



boparks said:


> ... 100 percent truthful



And what good is truthful or it's validity that 42 have no regard for the law and other peoples' property rights and wishes. Sad complementary to say the least.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> stunned at 42 percent  stats here but at least  we are 100 percent truthful



...when we can't see how earch person voted.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> stunned at 42 percent  stats here but at least  we are 100 percent truthful



I'm embarrassed that over 40% of the "hunters" on here are poachers.

200 feet or 20 feet you are breaking the law. Ethics are what you do while nobody is watching. Some poor excuses of sportsmen on this forum.
Might have been better if some of you hadn't answered, this is a family forum and your kids might see your answer.
 Now I understand better the big push for hunting over corn.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 23, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I voted no. But if I'm totally honest...
> 
> 
> If I've worked a bird all morning and he ends up ten feet on your side of a line....he's probably gobbled his last. Just total honesty. I'll do everything I can to get him across. But I'm not gonna let the hammer down just because some random tree has a posted sign on it.


 We gad a member do that on our club down south several years ago. Wasashame he didn't know the DNR was anywhere around, he got no turkey out of the deal,and paid several $$


----------



## j_seph (Feb 23, 2011)

I would hate to have a buck grunting across the ptoperty line. Some of these folks appear as though they would for sure cross it or shoot across it


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> So am I.
> 
> 
> 
> And what good is truthful or it's validity that 42 have no regard for the law and other peoples' property rights and wishes. Sad complementary to say the least.



This ain't exactly intended as a compliment....my previous post pretty much say what I think about it......more surprised that if you really would do it that you would admit you'd do it.

I take people with me on hunts in Texas and other places......scares me to think this could happen......if they ever got caught doing this stuff we'd all be in trouble


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 23, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Now I understand better the big push for hunting over corn.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2011)

If I had permission: YES

If I did not have permission: ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Kind of disappointed at the poll results. Not surprised, but disappointed.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> I take people with me on hunts in Texas and other places......scares me to think this could happen......if they ever got caught doing this stuff we'd all be in trouble



You'd be a fool to take some of the folks to the zoo.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 23, 2011)

I answered no. I will set up on the property line and bust his head if he crosses onto my property.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 23, 2011)

The biggest and the most vocal turkey I have killed gobbled over 200 times while parading up and down a woods road that was literally along my property line.  He eventually decided that he had to come get that ornery hen,  big mistake on his part.  He was 50 yards on my side of the line when I lowered the hammer on him.

Much more satisfying to bring him to me than to poach him.  By the way, I have an agreement with the adjoining landowners about tracking wounded deer and they don't turkey hunt so I'm sure they would have had no problem with me going after him.


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm embarrassed that over 40% of the "hunters" on here are poachers.
> 
> 200 feet or 20 feet you are breaking the law. Ethics are what you do while nobody is watching. Some poor excuses of sportsmen on this forum.
> Might have been better if some of you hadn't answered, this is a family forum and your kids might see your answer.
> Now I understand better the big push for hunting over corn.



Jumping to conclusions. He never said the property line was posted or the landowner didn't want you on there. You guys are assuming it is posted.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

blong said:


> Jumping to conclusions. He never said the property line was posted or the landowner didn't want you on there. You guys are assuming it is posted.




The way the question was phased  it's a given it's posted. The operative sentence is "Tell the truth, this is a private poll."


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2011)

blong said:


> Jumping to conclusions. He never said the property line was posted or the landowner didn't want you on there. You guys are assuming it is posted.


Just because it isn't posted doesn't mean you can go hunt on the property.


returntoarchery said:


> The way the question was phased  it's a given it's posted. The operative sentence is "Tell the truth, this is a private poll."



I agree.  That is the way I see it as well.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Just because it isn't posted doesn't mean you can go hunt on the property.



Correct.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 23, 2011)

No I wouldn't


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2011)

> Just because it isn't posted doesn't mean you can go hunt on the property.



And just because you crossed the line doesn't mean you were sneaking or you were doing anything your neighbor would object to or doesn't do to your side of the line.

The original question was:



> He's gobbling his brains out but he's 200 yards across the property line. If the situation was right, would you cross the line?



"If the situation was right" we'd all cross a property line to hunt that turkey.   Just depends on what is meant by "if the situation was right."

Now if you want to narrow the question down some to include some of the assumptions being made, then I'd reckon it might lessen the number of folks who voted "yes."


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 23, 2011)

bottom line, if you know you are shooting a bird that is not on your property and don't have permission to hunt the adjoining property, but choose to take the shot, then you are a sorry poacher, nothing less.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 23, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> The way the question was phased  it's a given it's posted. The operative sentence is "Tell the truth, this is a private poll."



Yeah you're right, Posted. I didn't think I had to include that for folks to understand what I was asking.


----------



## Quail (Feb 23, 2011)

No, just ain't fun doing that any more.  One thing I have learned over the years is that a man can always tell what kind of man he is by the things he does when he is by himself.  Just get him across the line or make sure you have permission to hunt ajoining property.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 23, 2011)

No...and in Florida it's a felony with a firearm,You will pray that is what happens instead of me catching you on my property.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 23, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> bottom line, if you know you are shooting a bird that is not on your property and don't have permission to hunt the adjoining property, but choose to take the shot, then you are a sorry poacher, nothing less.




It's a black and white issue, there is no gray area here.

You are either an ethical sportsman and a role model to the next generation or a sorry scum poacher that might be included in the GON Hall of Shame for all to see.

The original poster may have just posted a poll called "Are you a real man or not?" Answer Yes or No.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2011)

hawglips said:


> The original question was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is your answer now based on the info below?  My answer is still "NO."



Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah you're right, Posted. I didn't think I had to include that for folks to understand what I was asking.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Quail said:


> No, just ain't fun doing that any more.  One thing I have learned over the years is that a man can always tell what kind of man he is by the things he does when he is by himself.  Just get him across the line or make sure you have permission to hunt ajoining property.



Very true.


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

I give people a ride all the time for this in my line of work. causes its criminal trespassing!


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> This ain't exactly intended as a compliment....my previous post pretty much say what I think about it......more surprised that if you really would do it that you would admit you'd do it.
> 
> I take people with me on hunts in Texas and other places......scares me to think this could happen......if they ever got caught doing this stuff we'd all be in trouble



perzactly:

we're on the same page.


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2011)

it's called hunting without permission....different stuff, but you can include criminal trespass....


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

hawglips said:


> "If the situation was right" we'd all cross a property line to hunt that turkey.   Just depends on what is meant by "if the situation was right."



The right situation is you have permission. nothing less.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought y'all said we couldn't hunt property lines anyway? 

1 foot or 100 yds is tresspassing, just the same.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah you're right, Posted. I didn't think I had to include that for folks to understand what I was asking.



You'd think that would be the case.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> The right situation is you have permission. nothing less.



There are two kinds of permission though.  There is the direct permission, whether in writing or verbal, and then there is the indirect I alluded to earlier.  I've never knowingly crossed a property line to go after a turkey without permission (though I've set up near lines and called them across, or tried to), but in the case regarding the specific neighbors I mentioned earlier who have no problem hunting our side of the line and act like it's no big deal to set up decoys 200 yds in to our side, it might happen one day.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 23, 2011)

Jody, this was a simple answer. No! I have done it too many time. Sit near the property line and call to a Gobbler that was fired up gobbling every three or four breaths. In fact I remember a few years ago in GA where opening day, I had 5 or more gobblers fired up with a hen in the field. The hen was on our property and the gobblers were on the property next too us. I had her cutting up a storm and the gobblers were coming. Then three shots rang out not 100 yards from us. We were sprayed with the last two shots. We being my son and daughter. The guy shot two jakes and never made a call. He looked at me and said that there was two hens fussing verbally. One on one side of the field and the other was not far from where you were sitting. I told him there was no hen on our side of the field, that was me. When you go hunting turkeys, the key is you have to sound like a turkey in order to kill turkeys or hunt the property line where someone else sounds like a turkey. I have had it done too many times. It is frustrating but that goes along with the territory. Sometimes you win a battle and sometimes you don't. Just the problem with hunting a property line. I have crossed property lines in the past but it never panned out. Just some bad karma when you think you are doing the right thing by doing the wrong thing.  Good Luck, Tim


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

no sir you can be charged with hunting without permisson but if there are signs there its also criminal trespassing 16-7-21: criminal trespass: (b)(1) a person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she KNOWINGLY (posted signs) and without authority: enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle,railroad car,aircraft, or watercraft of another person for unlawful purpose


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah you're right, Posted. I didn't think I had to include that for folks to understand what I was asking.



Posted means this has occurred: "authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant that such entry is forbidden"


Georgia Code - Crimes and Offenses - Title 16, Section 16-7-21

Legal Research Home > Georgia Laws > Crimes and Offenses > Georgia Code - Crimes and Offenses - Title 16, Section 16-7-21

(a) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she intentionally damages any property of another without consent of that other person and the damage thereto is $500.00 or less or knowingly and maliciously interferes with the possession or use of the property of another person without consent of that person.

(b) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she knowingly and without authority:

(1) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person for an unlawful purpose;

(2) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving, prior to such entry, notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant that such entry is forbidden; or

(3) Remains upon the land or premises of another person or within the vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant to depart.

(c) For the purposes of subsection (b) of this Code section, permission to enter or invitation to enter given by a minor who is or is not present on or in the property of the minor´s parent or guardian is not sufficient to allow lawful entry of another person upon the land, premises, vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft owned or rightfully occupied by such minor´s parent or guardian if such parent or guardian has previously given notice that such entry is forbidden or notice to depart.

(d) A person who commits the offense of criminal trespass shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.

(e) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she intentionally defaces, mutilates, or defiles any grave marker, monument, or memorial to one or more deceased persons who served in the military service of this state, the United States of America or any of the states thereof, or the Confederate States of America or any of the states thereof, or a monument, plaque, marker, or memorial which is dedicated to, honors, or recounts the military service of any past or present military personnel of this state, the United States of America or any of the states thereof, or the Confederate States of America or any of the states thereof if such grave marker, monument, memorial, plaque, or marker is privately owned or located on land which is privately owned.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought all properties were considered "Posted" in Georgia.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I thought all properties were considered "Posted" in Georgia.



Might be. 

added your quote to show the property in question is posted. Therefore if you knowingly cross a posted line you are criminally trespassing.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Feb 23, 2011)

it's not a wonder why so many people in the US get shot turkey hunting!

chev.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> What is your answer now based on the info below?  My answer is still "NO."



There is no "right" time to cross into posted land to go after a turkey or anything else.


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

All land is considered but in order to be charged you have to be asked to leave or told not to be there. POSTED signs is the warning so your charged.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

7mmstw said:


> All land is considered but in order to be charged you have to be asked to leave or told not to be there. POSTED signs is the warning so your charged.



Nope. the statue clearly states "*or*". If you knowingly cross the posted line they don't have to tell you to depart for you  to be in violation. You've already met the statues conditions to be in violation.


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2011)

7mmstw said:


> All land is considered but in order to be charged you have to be asked to leave or told not to be there. POSTED signs is the warning so your charged.



Not for conviction for hunting w/o permission, no
 warning needed.


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

Jody....You win the "Thread of the Day" Award......

I believe the prize is you get to hunt for a week end with Andy / Nitro in SC or on Rick /Gadgets lease....they may not know it yet but don't worry....just sneak on in and stay within 200 yards of the boundry so you can make a quick escape


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2011)

30% see no problem with crossing a property line without permission while turkey hunting!!!!


----------



## wmahunter (Feb 23, 2011)

7mmstw said:


> All land is considered but in order to be charged you have to be asked to leave or told not to be there. POSTED signs is the warning so your charged.



But as I understand it, the land doesn't have to be posted (sign) and/or you don't have to be verbally warned or asked to leave in order for you to be charged with "hunting without permission"...only to be charged with "trespassing".


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

dtala said:


> Not for conviction for hunting w/o permission, no
> warning needed.



Troy would know about this


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> troy would know about this


:d:d


----------



## Gadget (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> Jody....You win the "Thread of the Day" Award......
> 
> I believe the prize is you get to hunt for a week end with Andy / Nitro in SC or on Rick /Gadgets lease....they may not know it yet but don't worry....just sneak on in and stay within 200 yards of the boundry so you can make a quick escape


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> Jody....You win the "Thread of the Day" Award......
> 
> I believe the prize is you get to hunt for a week end with Andy / Nitro in SC or on Rick /Gadgets lease....they may not know it yet but don't worry....just sneak on in and stay within 200 yards of the boundry so you can make a quick escape



Bobby,
I simply thought this would make an interesting poll. I've read it more than once on here that there are no property lines in turkey hunting. I've also known a few turkey hunters in my time who wouldn't think twice about going after a gobbling turkey on Posted land.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 23, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> nope and if you voted yes, then you are sorry.



I agree with Rex, I had this happen to me twice in a season, the next poacher that does this to me will be talking the local DNR on the spot. I no longer have a tolerance for this form of life, and if you don't know the property lines then it's your problem.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe they could also ticket you for pocession of illegaly taken game as well.

Just can't believe that some of these folks think that 2 wrongs make a right. Remember what your mommas told ya: If Timmy jumped off the bridge does not mean you have too"


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

thats what i said the signs already telling you. I just love people who argue with a LEO.


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

yes if you take an animal, illegally taken wild life, hunting without permission and criminal trespass.


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

correct about the hunting without permisson


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

7mmstw said:


> I give people a ride all the time for this in my line of work. causes its criminal trespassing!



Please know you, Troy and others are appreciated for what you do.

We had a serious problem with this on our lease years ago .
The game warden and even the Sheriffs Dept there was our best friend and ally and really helped us.  

I pulled in one morning during the week and saw that someone had parked 2 trucks right at our gate and then heard them shoot a hog.

Called the game warden and he was there in 15 minutes.

The wreckers that hauled their trucks was there within 15 minutes of his arrival. 

I'm sure they bout crapped their pants when he started calling to them thru his PA system from his truck.

They went for a ride a couple hours later when they gave up and saw their truck had dissappeared

We invited our game warden to our club cookouts as well


----------



## slim79 (Feb 23, 2011)

No.  Not for any reason.  I have my own property and would not like for anyone to do that to me.


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Boparks. main thing is this for property owners make sure you sign an affidavit so these people thats charged can be convicted!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't see the part in the thread about posted land. Maybe I didn't read between the lines, but if the situation was right to me means, I have permission then yes I would.  

Also, I wonder how many on here that are defending this would actually do it in private. It's easy to come on here and say "no" so you wouldn't be called a poacher, but how many would do it for real?  HMMM.

Didn't know that so many turkey hunters were such law abiding citizens. I illegal is illegal then How many turkey hunters have evr broken the speed limit because you were running late to get to your favorite hunting area?  Remember this is private poll.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I didn't see the part in the thread about posted land. Maybe I didn't read between the lines, but if the situation was right to me means, I have permission then yes I would.



Well, there's no doubt anyone would cross the line if they had permission. By "situation being right" I meant for example, it's a weekday and none of the club members are on the neighboring property. There's a good chance nobody would ever know.


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

emusmacker;5813024



Didn't know that so many turkey hunters were such law abiding citizens. l.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Apparently there are a plenty that aren't....criminal trespass and poaching compared to traffic violations...for real?


----------



## Corey (Feb 23, 2011)

Great post Jody, I voted yes because I have done it before 
across the road from where I lived. I dont know who's land 
it was so I put on all my stuff and took off after a bird that 
woke me up every morning that spring gobbling his 
head off. 

So there I was all set up and here he come just like I have seen
him do many times before, I sat there with a bead on him and 
he was within 20 yards of me. This was going to be my first 
turkey ever and I was tore up but I did not shoot I just sat 
there and watched him until he walked away. He was a 
awsome bird with at least a 10-11 inch beard, I just did not 
want my first Turkey to be killed this way. I have to this day 
still not killed a turkey but I happy with the choice I made.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2011)

O so you're saying Bo that a criminal and a poacher are different.seriously?

Funny how turkey hunters disregard traffic LAWS but obey all game laws.  Hypocritical don't you think. I mean the law is the law right?


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dang bunch of poachers...


----------



## gaturkey99 (Feb 23, 2011)

absolutely no way would I go across the line to kill a bird. nothing gets me going more in the woods to have a hard gobbling boss in gun range but if I had to sneak across the line to do it, there would be a thought in the back of my head about that bird for forever. I would honestly feel plain guilty. Lots of good posts on this thread about this topic....pretty disappointed in the amounts of yes's though. 1 foot is the same as 10 feet and 10 feet in the same as 100 feet. any trespassing is complete trespassing and if you play with the dogs, you're gonna get fleas. just my 2 cents..


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok how bout this, how many on here have ever shot a nongame bird and killed it.  If I'm not mistaken, only pigeons, starlings, and english sparrows can be killed anytime. how many turkey hunters have ever shot a mocking bvird or a robin?  If so then you're a criminal and may one day end up in the bad and busted.


----------



## fredw (Feb 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok how bout this, how many on here have ever shot a nongame bird and killed it.  If I'm not mistaken, only pigeons, starlings, and english sparrows can be killed anytime. how many turkey hunters have ever shot a mocking bvird or a robin?  If so then you're a criminal and may one day end up in the bad and busted.



emusmacker, why are you worrying about speeding and non-game birds?  This thread is asking a question about shooting turkeys on land where you don't have permission to be.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2011)

Because, as stated in a post on this very thread, if you break the law then you're a poacher. I agree 100% but just was amused at how so many on here was bashing those for breaking the hunting laws but have no problem brteaking other laws. Why does it matter what law is broken. Asv ETHICAL hunters we should set the example and follow ALL LAWS< Don't you agree Fred?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2011)

Also mr Fred, never saw the part about not having permission or not where you're supposed to be. Could you high light that part in red for me so I'll be able to see it better.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, Bo i know you're viewing this thread, why not answer my question to you?


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

7mmstw said:


> I just love people who argue with a LEO.



my post was not intended to argue with a LEO. As I read the law, knowingly crossing the posted line means you're already in violation whether you've been asked to leave or not. Partially  misread your post and took it to mean there was an out, for those wanting an excuse, if you hadn't been asked to leave. Whether you actually get charged is another matter.


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> O so you're saying Bo that a criminal and a poacher are different.seriously?
> 
> Funny how turkey hunters disregard traffic LAWS but obey all game laws.  Hypocritical don't you think. I mean the law is the law right?



I have a feeling to even try here is a waste of time but let me put it to you this way Hotshot.

A common traffic violation doesn't get you arrested or give you what most would consider a criminal history.

Simple moving violations affect no one other than the person that get's ticketed. You choose to do these at your own normally calculated risk and short of running over someone or causing a wreck which puts you into another category.

These simple moving violations are pretty much accepted by society as day to 
day common incidences and even monetary means for police jurisdictions.

Actual criminal behavior or what's at least is accepted by most people with a brain in their head as criminal occurrences involve more serious law violations such which includes many aspects, theft and un lawful trespass being some of the more minor but yet serious offense.


A little more serious than a " speeding ticket


These incursions, un lawful trespass, and theft, including in this case turkeys are a little beyond this moving violation category.

Mostly those that are willing to intentionally trespass and poach, do so out of ignorance, lack of respect for land owners or people who have invested in leases, or those that simple don't care and enjoy the thrill....Sometimes it's that they're still to young to know better....


Most speeding Violators get a citation and pay a simple fine.......but with the subject we've been addressing today.....as the man said earlier...you get to ride in his truck

I have a feeling this will just bounce straight off but thought I'd give it a shot


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> ...never saw the part about not having permission or not where you're supposed to be.



read though the thread a little closer. you'll find the answer - even in the original post.


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

Canvasback27 said:


> No...and in Florida it's a felony with a firearm,You will pray that is what happens instead of me catching you on my property.



You sound a little violent. Would a tresspasser be worth prison?


----------



## fredw (Feb 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Also mr Fred, never saw the part about not having permission or not where you're supposed to be. Could you high light that part in red for me so I'll be able to see it better.



See post # 48.


----------



## fredw (Feb 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Because, as stated in a post on this very thread, if you break the law then you're a poacher. I agree 100% but just was amused at how so many on here was bashing those for breaking the hunting laws but have no problem brteaking other laws. Why does it matter what law is broken. Asv ETHICAL hunters we should set the example and follow ALL LAWS< Don't you agree Fred?


As ethical hunters we should set the example and follow all game laws.  As ethical people.....well, that's something you might want to take up in another thread.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

good post BP.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

blong said:


> You sound a little violent. Would a tresspasser be worth prison?



Given the Florida laws on self-defense, I wouldn't argue with the man.


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> Given the Florida laws on self-defense, I wouldn't argue with the man.



That may be but in another life it won't be so easy to answer.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe another good thread would be..Who HAS done it before..Dont matter if its a inch or a mile across the line


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

blong said:


> That may be but in another life it won't be so easy to answer.



That would be true too.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> This ain't exactly intended as a compliment....my previous post pretty much say what I think about it......more surprised that if you really would do it that you would admit you'd do it.
> 
> I take people with me on hunts in Texas and other places......scares me to think this could happen......if they ever got caught doing this stuff we'd all be in trouble



We're on the same page.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 23, 2011)

No, I was raised up to respect others peoples property and property lines! If I can't call him to me across the Property Line then he deserves to live another day! In Florida it is a Felony for Armed Trespass...the fence line doesn't have to be kept in repair and the Property Lines don't even have to be posted to prosecute!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 23, 2011)

Canvasback27 said:


> Come on down to Osceola land and test your luck.
> We don't play that game here and a individual caught with a firearm on private property,well officer....he pointed that firearm at me and well,you know the rest of the story....now don't you?


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 23, 2011)

No woods chicken is worth tresspassing. Since I land survey I probably have more respect for a property line than most. While hunting I stay on the property I am suppose to be on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2011)

Canvasback27 said:


> Come on down to Osceola land and test your luck.
> We don't play that game here and a individual caught with a firearm on private property,well officer....he pointed that firearm at me and well,you know the rest of the story....now don't you?





So much for your defense now. Nothin` like broadcastin` your intentions for the world to see.


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 23, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


>



Laugh all you want but Osceola turks are big money down there. Trespassing to hunt turkeys is a bigger no-no than trespassing to kill a deer or pig even though it is frowned upon by the bigger ranches but they would rather shoot and bury you if caught poaching a turkey.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 23, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> Laugh all you want but Osceola turks are big money down there. Trespassing to hunt turkeys is a bigger no-no than trespassing to kill a deer or pig even though it is frowned upon by the bigger ranches but they would rather shoot and bury you if caught poaching a turkey.


Yeah right..Lots of talk.. I'm not going down there myself..I aint lost nothing in FL..To get on a forum and post that is plum crazy..


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 23, 2011)

If someone ask,I'd be glad for them to get a bird as our birds in Florida are the peoples birds and not mine.,but after paying high land taxes to have someone sneak in is just like a thief in my book.if he calls him across and off my property....he well deserves that bird.
I think people trespassing puts us in a bad light with the public to the point that it is hard to gain permission these days.
My club in Georgia,I hear a lot of birds near our line and out of respect for the land owner,I just steer clear and find another bird.


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> So much for your defense now. Nothin` like broadcastin` your intentions for the world to see.



I can't see killin for a turkey and the 12 sitting in the box probably couldn't either.


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> good post BP.



Thanks
sorry for all the typos...hard to type on the IPad while driving down the road.......had to pull over....got the impression my new buddy was in a hurry to hear from me


----------



## Gadget (Feb 23, 2011)

Canvasback27 said:


> Come on down to Osceola land and test your luck.
> We don't play that game here and a individual caught with a firearm on private property,well officer....he pointed that firearm at me and well,you know the rest of the story....now don't you?





over the last few years I've caught several poachers shinning our fields. I purposely hide my truck when ever I'm at camp during the week and no one else is there just to catch poachers, you can see our camp from the road and they'll often ride thru to see if anyone is there before shinning. one time last year it was two guys in a 2wd ranger pickup, they tried to out run me but is was useless on the muddy dirt roads. Was in such a rush I forgot my cell and my glock which was sitting on the table in my camper. Figured I could still get the tag, but ended up being a paper tag that I couldn't read, probably a fake. When they realized they had no chance of losing me the driver stopped in the middle of the dirt road while the passenger got in the driver side and took off. The guy approached my truck with his hand in his jacket saying he had a gun and he was gonna blow my head off, said several times he was about to kill me. He is very very lucky I didn't have my gun with me, I believe I had every right to shoot this person, he claimed to have a gun and threatened that he was about to take my life.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 23, 2011)

blong said:


> I can't see killin for a turkey and the 12 sitting in the box probably couldn't either.




Well every year someone looses their life or is seriously hurt when a trespasser fills a landowners face full of copper plated #6 while sneaking on private property to kill a bird.
The twelve in a box works both ways.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm simply dumbfounded. Even with the law posted, the intent of the question clear by the poster that the property is posted, even the wording of the question itself more than implies the property is posted, and the weighing in of LEO what the law says, there are still yes votes. 

Sad state of ethics to say the least.

All you voting yes don't deserve the privilege of a hunting license. But having a valid license prolly don't matter to you either.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 23, 2011)

Gadget said:


> over the last few years I've caught several poachers shinning our fields. I purposely hide my truck when ever I'm at camp during the week and no one else is there just to catch poachers, you can see our camp from the road and they'll often ride thru to see if anyone is there before shinning. one time last year it was two guys in a 2wd ranger pickup, they tried to out run me but is was useless on the muddy dirt roads. Was in such a rush I forgot my cell and my glock which was sitting on the table in my camper. Figured I could still get the tag, but ended up being a paper tag that I couldn't read, probably a fake. When they realized they had no chance of losing me the driver stopped in the middle of the dirt road while the passenger got in the driver side and took off. The guy approached my truck with his hand in his jacket saying he had a gun and he was gonna blow my head off, said several times he was about to kill me. He is very very lucky I didn't have my gun with me, I believe I had every right to shoot this person, he claimed to have a gun and threatened that he was about to take my life.



Glad you came out of that safe.if a guy will trespass and in Florida with it being a felony,he has took it to that step.....a good chance he might just take it to the next step.
Police officers are murdered over misdemeaners and even less.


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

Canvasback27 said:


> Well every year someone looses their life or is seriously hurt when a trespasser fills a landowners face full of copper plated #6 while sneaking on private property to kill a bird.
> The twelve in a box works both ways.



I agree 100% with that and Gadget could have killed the man in fear for his life(I am afraid I would have) but murder and self defense are different.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 23, 2011)

Canvasback I presume you are from Florida. Maybe this is why out of state liscence in GA keeps going up. To cover expenses for folks that do krap like you mentioned. Don't forget that the man you would do this to has a family and as history has showed us, there was always someone quicker on the draw. You never know, poacher was lost and ran into some irate fellow toting a shotgun and threatened his life.(Poacher goes home to family) 
Sounds like a bunch of big man talk to me anyway


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 23, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah right..Lots of talk.. I'm not going down there myself..I aint lost nothing in FL..To get on a forum and post that is plum crazy..



Like I said....it is big money. Osceolas have the most limited range of all subspecies in the Continental 48. Large ranches, limited access, etc equals a good chunk of change for allowing folks to hunt them.

I have worked on every large ranch in Osceola County, had keys or combos to all of their gates and almost every one told me, I don't care if you shoot a pig or at times a deer but it had to be a good one but don't ever let me see you hunting turkeys. This was on properties where you could see 40-80 turkeys in a day with some ground dragging beards on gobblers.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 23, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> Like I said....it is big money. Osceolas have the most limited range of all subspecies in the Continental 48. Large ranches, limited access, etc equals a good chunk of change for allowing folks to hunt them.
> 
> I have worked on every large ranch in Osceola County, had keys or combos to all of their gates and almost every one told me, I don't care if you shoot a pig or at times a deer but it had to be a good one but don't ever let me see you hunting turkeys. This was on properties where you could see 40-80 turkeys in a day with some ground dragging beards on gobblers.


 Sorry man, I mans life has more value than a dumb turkey


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2011)

I have stood at the line an wonder why does he gobble there every morning! ???? Why???? I was just glad to hear it! Gobblers call real hens to them! I just want to meet them half way! Run an gun! Most of them have strut zones at dawn with the hens in the area! Give him time and he will venture! Seductive is the key! You have to tell him sweet nothings! Not to much, but send him a promise! He will remember where you are! 200 yds is nothing! I've had them fly that far to me just to die!  Good luck to all! I hope to kill just one! Well maybe two, o k three good ones! tis the season!


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 23, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Canvasback I presume you are from Florida. Maybe this is why out of state liscence in GA keeps going up. To cover expenses for folks that do krap like you mentioned. Don't forget that the man you would do this to has a family and as history has showed us, there was always someone quicker on the draw. You never know, poacher was lost and ran into some irate fellow toting a shotgun and threatened his life.(Poacher goes home to family)
> Sounds like a bunch of big man talk to me anyway


Suppose your one of the yes men!


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 23, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Sorry man, I mans life has more value than a dumb turkey



I agree but folks down that way think different. I enjoy hunting the woods chicken but it is not my drooling out the side of my mouth passion.

I have 100% success with a credit card and a food store frozen food aisle every time. Can't figure out while they are all named "Butterball"


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 23, 2011)

It isn't about the birds to me...a Osceola is no better a bird than a Rio-grande,Eastern,Merriams or a Goulds.having a trespasser take a mistaken shot at me a few years back was what caused my problem with people being where they shouldn't.


----------



## CPark58 (Feb 23, 2011)

Without the shadow of a doubt, no. I have been peppered by a poacher 75 yards on my side of the property line as he shot at a turkey I made the stalk of a lifetime on. Not only is it unethical and down right sorry to disrespect people's property, its dangerous....and sorry.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> ....got the impression my new buddy was in a hurry to hear from me



me too.


----------



## wmahunter (Feb 23, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> I'm simply dumbfounded. Even with the law posted, the intent of the question clear by the poster that the property is posted, even the wording of the question itself more than implies the property is posted, and the weighing in of LEO what the law says, there are still yes votes.



I voted NO and I did that BEFORE reading all the posts.  I always vote before reading what the trend is and I think everyone should do it that way because to read the posts and then to go along with the majority is taking the easy way out IMO.  

I actually enjoy finding out if I am in the majority or minority after I vote....not find out first and then vote with the crowd.   Not saying anyone would do that of course


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep that occurred to me too.


----------



## T.W. (Feb 23, 2011)

I think if everybody has hunted long enough they know that turkey hunters are notorious for this. Lot of oldtimers property lines didnt mean anything while hunting, people just hunted, and that was the way it was, rabbits, quail, and turkeys. I think the number would be pretty high if we knew how many have really shot a turkey on another mans land. Still dont make it right.


----------



## mailman6 (Feb 23, 2011)

I will bet 100% of those that said they would do so would be the first to holler the the loudest if they caught someone doing so  on their property or lease. Poacher + scumbag!


----------



## MCNASTY (Feb 23, 2011)

Well put it this way, the game warden hunts the property beside us, I caught him on our land ,where he has no rights to be, a couple years back on a Tuesday mornin. Normally we dont get to hunt during the week so he thought he would slip in while everybody was at work. And mind you he takes off the first two weeks of turkey season every year and goes every mornin. Since I caught him rehanded, I dont think twice if theres a bird on his side.  

What could I do ya know? Its the warden, and he could make life a livin you know what for us......so I didnt say nothin out of the way and let him walk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2011)

Good thing noone asked have you ever shot one off the roast while across the line! If you know what i mean! Yes or no! LOL


----------



## 2inchspurs (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope....I will sadly admit that I used to poach but am a little older now and getting a little smarter...I too hate it when others do that to me so now I won't do it to others. Not to mention you are liable to get charged with a felony in the state of Florida anyway...I would rather buy some turkey feet and beards off of eBay (im serious take a look) and a butterball at the store than get charged with a felony doing my favorite pastime....I know it sounds cliche but we should all consider the Golden Rule even when hunting God's favorite bird


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2011)

Good post 2in spurs, I know exactly where you are coming from. I've done it in the past. ain't proud of it, but it happened. Also like you said, don't want it done to me so I don't do it.  I have set up on a property line and hunted turkeys before, trying to call em acroos the line.  If you are trespassing then you're breaking the law and should stop. When someone knowingly breaks the laws, regardless of what laws it makes the law ABIDING citizens look bad.


and trkyburns  you're right man.  Just was making a point that breaking the laws is breaking the law no matter whether or not you can differentiate or not. No need to debate.   

Back to the original question, No I would not trespass on someone else's property just to kill a turkey.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 24, 2011)

Canvasback27 said:


> If someone ask,I'd be glad for them to get a bird as our birds in Florida are the peoples birds and not mine.,but after paying high land taxes to have someone sneak in is just like a thief in my book.if he calls him across and off my property....he well deserves that bird.
> I think people trespassing puts us in a bad light with the public to the point that it is hard to gain permission these days.
> My club in Georgia,I hear a lot of birds near our line and out of respect for the land owner,I just steer clear and find another bird.


And I think people like you put all of us gun owners in a bad light with the public with your post about shooting people for killing a turkey or crossing an invisible line. If that is the way you feel then post your land accordingly. But to get on an open forum and post that is a no-no.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 24, 2011)

boparks said:


> Thanks
> sorry for all the typos...hard to type on the IPad while driving down the road.......had to pull over....got the impression my new buddy was in a hurry to hear from me



Good for you Bobby. You do know that texting while driving is against the law.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2011)

The fire has plenty of wood on it. No need to fan the flames.


----------



## dtala (Feb 24, 2011)

this thread is like a train wreck, ya just can't help but look......

I'm astounded that 30% of the responders on here are nothing more than poachers.....


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been faced with this before, so I can answer not hypothetically, but factually.  No.  Property lines are just that.  If you have permission or an understanding to hunt the adjoining tract, then clearly it's not a property line relevant to this discussion.  I have stood at the line and listened to birds gobble, and more than that, I called a stud across an adjacent cow pasture one afternoon.  He walked up and down the fence line, about 3 feet from the fence, looking for a way to cross.  I was 5 feet on my side.  I was hoping he'd find a way across and walk up the woods road a few more feet on my side, but he didn't.  He would still be the biggest gobbler I've ever killed.


----------



## blong (Feb 24, 2011)

dtala said:


> this thread is like a train wreck, ya just can't help but look......
> 
> I'm astounded that 30% of the responders on here are nothing more than poachers.....



54 to 122= 44%


----------



## dtala (Feb 24, 2011)

blong said:


> 54 to 122= 44%



you must of skipped math class and gone turkey hunting....

54 yes out of 177 total responders=30%

  troy


----------



## timgarside (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutly not!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The fire has plenty of wood on it. No need to fan the flames.


Someone needs to stoke the fire or pour some kerosene on it. It's a getting cold


----------



## G Duck (Feb 24, 2011)

How many have called a bird off of adjacent property to kill it? I would have to say that I have done that.


----------



## blong (Feb 24, 2011)

dtala said:


> you must of skipped math class and gone turkey hunting....
> 
> 54 yes out of 177 total responders=30%
> 
> troy



mine says 54 to 126 now=43%


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 24, 2011)

blong said:


> mine says 54 to 126 now=43%



Your computer's doing math wrong.  Don't go making any spreadsheets for your boss


----------



## boparks (Feb 24, 2011)

G Duck said:


> How many have called a bird off of adjacent property to kill it? I would have to say that I have done that.



By some miracle 2 from across the river last year and one I remember from a few years ago that was roosted across the road that came to see me.

I believe the rest have been property residents


On my very first trip to Texas I hunted atthe Herra Dura Ranch . As big as that place was...they set me up near the high fence and I called a bunch of jakes that flew over the fence....it just happened to be where their roosting spot was....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 24, 2011)

blong said:


> mine says 54 to 126 now=43%



It has the percentages out to the side...

BTW, the total number of replies is 180 not 126.


----------



## boparks (Feb 24, 2011)

blong said:


> mine says 54 to 126 now=43%



54 out 0f 126 would be just what you're saying


but the poll numbers total 180


54 div by 126 = .428

54 div by 180 = .30

This is about as complicated as I can get with math ..any further and I'm over my head

In fact I am already


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## G Duck (Feb 24, 2011)

At any rate, I am shocked that the number is that high for the Yes.


----------



## boparks (Feb 24, 2011)

M Sharpe said:


>



Yep...went from crazy......to puttin me to sleep


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 24, 2011)

G Duck said:


> At any rate, I am shocked that the number is that high for the Yes.



sad, isn't it?


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 24, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> sad, isn't it?



beyond sad. It's sicking. No wonder hunters are looked down upon for lack of better words and getting access to private property is getting harder and harder to come by. The ethical hunters are getting tainted by all the bad apples.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 24, 2011)

G Duck said:


> At any rate, I am shocked that the number is that high for the Yes.


I'm actually shocked its so low!!  You wanna see it lower..Make this a public poll


----------



## G Duck (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure I follow you


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 24, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm actually shocked its so low!!  You wanna see it lower..Make this a public poll



This poll was getting alot of yes hits until folks started telling the yes voters how sorry they were. I guess their conscience got to them and they quit voting. I made it a private poll so nobody would see how anyone voted.


----------



## boparks (Feb 24, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> This poll was getting alot of yes hits until folks started telling the yes voters how sorry they were. I guess their conscience got to them and they quit voting. I made it a private poll so nobody would see how anyone voted.



I'm afraid you're right...if it had been a poll where no comments were made until afterwards it likely would have been worse.....it's stunningly bad as it is


----------



## chevyman2000 (Feb 24, 2011)

so I guess it's not a simple yes or no? I'm pretty sure we can all agree with that!

chev.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 24, 2011)

chevyman2000 said:


> so I guess it's not a simple yes or no? I'm pretty sure we can all agree with that!
> 
> chev.



it's a simple no for me.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 24, 2011)

blong said:


> mine says 54 to 126 now=43%



Yes   55   29.41% 
No    132 70.59% 
Total Voters: 187.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2011)

Not a chance in Hades...I love turkey hunting and would do almost anything to get a bird...but crossing property lines? Nothing is worth the trouble that comes along with that.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 24, 2011)

Also wonder how many that said no will actually do it in a real situation?


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 24, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Also wonder how many that said no will actually do it in a real situation?



When I said no I meant no. Have in the past and will in the future. No question about it.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 24, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Also wonder how many that said no will actually do it in a real situation?



A man is only as good as his word!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 24, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Also wonder how many that said no will actually do it in a real situation?



No sure which part of "no" you didn't understand.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 25, 2011)

This always seems to be more of a problem with property that borders public land. I guess that is why most private land that backs up against WMA's, National Forests, etc seems to have a posted sign on every tree!!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 25, 2011)

I understand "no" pretty well, Dawg but I also understand that many folks will get on a computer and say yay or nay just to see others response to their answers.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 25, 2011)

holding at a 30% poaching rate, maybe someone should introduce HB227b; " Hunting Turkey over bait", along with the current bill for hunting deer over bait, maybe it'll get a 60% approval. GON should add that to the next questioner.........


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess the one's that would shoot a bird on posted prpoerty, they would probably shoot a 4th bird too


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 25, 2011)

rem 300 said:


> I guess the one's that would shoot a bird on posted prpoerty, they would probably shoot a 4th bird too



could be as the ones they took poaching don't count.


----------



## G Duck (Feb 25, 2011)

If this poll were anywhere else, I would not be as shocked. 
Wonder how many folks on here went to these lengths to enter a bird in the past Turkey Challenges? Maybe they should give extra points for a poached bird.?  Sad day indeed.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2011)

I dont know if some of yall were living in a fantasy non poaching world or what...Cant figure it out and talk about how sad it is..Its happened forever....More folks would have voted yes had the others not started to throw off on em..  Bunch of dang poaching turkey hunters


----------



## Dupree (Feb 25, 2011)

what I think is funny is the few feet but not 200 yard responses. Across the line is across the line. If you go over by an inch or a mile its still the same.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 25, 2011)

G Duck said:


> If this poll were anywhere else, I would not be as shocked.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have seen one of the members here that kills a lot of birds all over the country every year in the hall of shame, so no, all woodys members arent 100% by the book.


----------



## G Duck (Feb 25, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I dont know if some of yall were living in a fantasy non poaching world or what...Cant figure it out and talk about how sad it is..Its happened forever....More folks would have voted yes had the others not started to throw off on em..  Bunch of dang poaching turkey hunters



No fantasy world here, just had thought better of folks here I guess. I deal with poachers day in and day out on our river lease. Guess I better not post too much info on where we hunt on here.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 25, 2011)

I was a member of a club in Newton Co. about ten years ago. One morning I chose to hunt one of my public land spots instead. Well, on my way home I decided to swing by the club and see if I could strike a bird. So I got to the club, parked my truck and walked into the woods at hit the ole Power Crystal and one immediately gobbled back at me 100 yards away. No sooner had he gobbled when all of a sudden ....... BOOM !!!

I saw three hunters in full camo jump up. I asked them if they were shooting at a turkey. They said, "You didn't see him run by you"? I told them I was too busy diving for cover, that they about scared the crap out of me. They told me that they heard him gobbling on our place and crossed the line. They said he was hung up and when I called, he gobbled and started coming to me and offered him a shot but he missed. They said they thought I was a real hen yelping.

I wasn't about to get too riled up against three others with guns. I told them that I didn't know why they were hunting on our side because they had most of the birds on their side of the line. They gathered all their stuff and left.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 25, 2011)

Gadget said:


> holding at a 30% poaching rate, maybe someone should introduce HB227b; " Hunting Turkey over bait", along with the current bill for hunting deer over bait, maybe it'll get a 60% approval. GON should add that to the next questioner.........



nO KIDDING


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 25, 2011)

All this poll shows is there are idiots every where an most of them are not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## HuntNTails (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like the poll has shifted...but there are still a bunch of trespassers. I have not and will not cross a property line that I don't have permission to hunt. I had three gobblers that slipped me a couple of years ago on my property and were gobbling and strutting their heads off on our easement road through the neighbors property. I didn't try to shoot them although technically it was our easement...it still wasn't our land.  Then heard a shot and saw them fly off. Apparently, a poacher heard them from the dirt road and slipped down there to shoot them. Wish I could have caught him. He was gone before I could get back to my truck. Sad to say but a lot of people will cross the lines.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I was a member of a club in Newton Co. about ten years ago. One morning I chose to hunt one of my public land spots instead. Well, on my way home I decided to swing by the club and see if I could strike a bird. So I got to the club, parked my truck and walked into the woods at hit the ole Power Crystal and one immediately gobbled back at me 100 yards away. No sooner had he gobbled when all of a sudden ....... BOOM !!!
> 
> I saw three hunters in full camo jump up. I asked them if they were shooting at a turkey. They said, "You didn't see him run by you"? I told them I was too busy diving for cover, that they about scared the crap out of me. They told me that they heard him gobbling on our place and crossed the line. They said he was hung up and when I called, he gobbled and started coming to me and offered him a shot but he missed. They said they thought I was a real hen yelping.
> 
> I wasn't about to get too riled up against three others with guns. I told them that I didn't know why they were hunting on our side because they had most of the birds on their side of the line. They gathered all their stuff and left.



I still can't believe I missed that turkey....


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 26, 2011)

For the folks who would cross the property line. 

If you were a successful turkey caller,you wouldn't have to cross property lines to get him............you'd make him cross the property line and come to you.


----------



## turkeybuster (Mar 1, 2011)

NO, poaching is poaching,I would not like it done on my land so I would`nt do it on someone else`s land.A turkey or deer just ain`t worth me going to jail over or losing all my stuff or hunting rights or the money you`d have to pay in fines if ya get caught. JMHO


----------



## blong (Mar 1, 2011)

boparks said:


> 54 out 0f 126 would be just what you're saying
> 
> 
> but the poll numbers total 180
> ...



Man I was having a tremendous brain Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- when I was figuring the poll, thanks for helping. Anyone need an accountant?


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Mar 1, 2011)

No, I prefer to stay out of trouble. The challenge would be to get him to trespass on my property. That's hunting! I have total respect for another persons property and I know how I would feel if you were on mine. Don't be caught on mine without permission!!


----------



## Fanfare (Mar 1, 2011)

7mmstw said:


> yes if you take an animal, illegally taken wild life, hunting without permission and criminal trespass.



I knew a guy that got caught turkey hunting across the line and he was charged with hunting without permission...They could not make the criminal trespassing stick because they determined that the turkeys did not belong to any property owner so no intent to destroy private property.In other words the turkey that belonged to you yesterday belongs to me today depending on what property he is on at the time. So the landowner could claim he was on his property without permission but he could not claim ownership of free ranging game..Guess it depends on how each judge interprets the law...


----------



## whitetail hunter (Mar 1, 2011)

i had that problem one time they was going over a hill and would not come i got up ran 100 yards back called 3 yelps and crawed back and they thought there hen was leaving and they come running after 3 hrs i got one of them


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 1, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Also wonder how many that said no will actually do it in a real situation?



I think a lot of people need to look up the word integrity! Whether we like it or not...there are a lot of people looking at what Hunters do and say. They love to use this stuff to make Hunters look bad anyway they can!

Integrity - Doing the right thing when no one else is looking. Have a safe and productive Spring!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 2, 2011)

I've called em across the line a couple times and shot their face off but it's not worth it to me these days to set up on a bird knowing I'm tresspassing. I have done it before in my younger days but I'd rather go find another bird and not worry about it.


----------



## goose buster (Mar 2, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> for you guys that would do this, what would you do if you caught someone who poached one on your side of the property?



Congratulate him on his success and ask him if I could get a picture.


----------



## jaeger jr (Mar 3, 2011)

NO!  My Daddy taught me that character and a good name are far more important than any trophy!


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't understand all the discussion that has gone on about whether the land was posted or not.  If it ain't your land, it ain't your land, posted or not.  Why should it be ok to cross a property line just because there isn't a sign telling you not to?

For what it is worth, I have done it.  The landowner, a friend of mine, took me around before the season and showed me where I could hunt.  I called a turk across "the line" and killed him.  A few months later I was talking to the adjoining landowner, also a friend, and told him where I killed it.  He informed me that the other landowner was mistaken on where the line was and that I was actually on his land!  He was cool with though and just asked me not to do it again since his son hunted too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2011)

SGADawg said:


> I don't understand all the discussion that has gone on about whether the land was posted or not.  If it ain't your land, it ain't your land, posted or not.  Why should it be ok to cross a property line just because there isn't a sign telling you not to?



seems simple enough, but then again look at the numbers of those who responded.  30% of folks are piece of crap poachers, so it really shouldn't surprise you.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 8, 2011)

That takes all the fun out of calling them off another property and shooting them for trespassing. I hate criminal gobblers. They give the good ones a bad name.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Canvasback27 said:


> No...and in Florida it's a felony with a firearm,You will pray that is what happens instead of me catching you on my property.



If you caught me on your property it means I went way further than 200 yards over the line and you have permission to shoot me dead. I sure as heck am not walking back, especially with no bird.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a bird flop back over the property line after i shot him, he's safe with me until he crosses the line


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a gobble shaker I use sometimes to call if i can't get a bird to gobble with anything else. If i'm on my side of the line gobbling, and i gobble up another hunter, you better believe that they will not be returning to there side of the line without a citation. Plus, my club is full of LEO's. It's not worth the risk guys, and i suggest the ones of you who voted yes rethink your ways. As well as all the one's who weren't completely truthful on the poll.


----------



## scoggins (Mar 10, 2011)

No ! 

Unless I have talked with the landowner or renter and have their blessing to do so. 

I have used adjacent land to stalk birds on my land with the renter sitting in a blind on the other end an adjacent property with out disturbing him or his birds he was working. ( Thank goodness for phones and text messages)

Matter of fact I sat and called a bird from across a field that met his demise by the hunter who I didn't have permission from to be on his place but he appreciated my getting the attention of the bird for him


----------



## crowslayer (Oct 12, 2011)

why of course i would cross the line, with landowners permission


----------



## 98slabs (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say this. I have several tracks leased. I know who my neighbors are. The way that we have it worked out is if I here a bird on your side and they are not there then I will go after it,same goes for my side. Its good to have a good relationship with your neighbors!


----------

